# Tricky questions: Adding a new born baby in Australia to my student visa or 485



## Ozstudent (Nov 18, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I need to ask few questions
1. My daughter is born in Australia; me and my wife are on student and dependant visa, what documents should I have to have to add my daughter to our student visa.
2. We are eligible to apply for 485 visa in couple of weeks (few documents are short), is it better to add my daughter directly to 485 visa or should I mention her first in Student visa.
3. I recently submitted documents for assessment to TRA, is it better to apply for 485 visa at this time, (because I wish to save some money on unit fee and TRA will reply back in 60 working days as per their website.) or should I wait till TRA assessment comes back and till then shell I keep my student visa?

Thank you in advance for all your efforts.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Your daughter is already under your student visa, you just need to evidence it by visiting immigration.


----------



## Ozstudent (Nov 18, 2014)

Dear _shel Thank you for you rapid response for question one, can you please update me with response of other queries too.

Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Go to immigration with your child's passport and birth certificate and get her added to your student visa. Children born in Australia are automatically given parents status but you need it done officially to apply for her 485 or any other visa. 

No idea about the rest.


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

*Please Help*

i and my wife are on TR 485 visa, and my wife is offshore and we are blessed with a baby girl, please advise how can i get my baby added to my visa and also can i do it from Australia or do i have to get it done from india where my wife and baby are , i am in Australia and i am the primary applicant

Guide me through the process and documents please , i dont find any information regarding this over the internet


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

Ozstudent said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need to ask few questions
> 1. My daughter is born in Australia; me and my wife are on student and dependant visa, what documents should I have to have to add my daughter to our student visa.
> ...


Is TRA assessment mandatory to apply for 485? If yes, you have to wait for the results. If not, go ahead and lodge your TR application and include your new born in it. You need Birth certificate, Passport and Family Registration certificate from NADRA as an evidence of your relationship with your child. 

There is no point of updating your circumstances on student visa as you have to lodge a new student visa for application to update immigration about your new born. On student visa , Form 1022 doesn't work but proper student visa application is needed. 

If I was on your place. I had included my child in TR application and would have saved money from student visa application headaches. 

If TRA assessment is not mandatory. Go with TR and include your kid. 

Hope it answers the question. 

Saadi


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Saadi if you can advice on my query also i would be thankful, my case is different from the above one, i already hold TR and its still valid for another year


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

maheshtiwari said:


> i and my wife are on TR 485 visa, and my wife is offshore and we are blessed with a baby girl, please advise how can i get my baby added to my visa and also can i do it from Australia or do i have to get it done from india where my wife and baby are , i am in Australia and i am the primary applicant
> 
> Guide me through the process and documents please , i dont find any information regarding this over the internet


Mate I can see your at Sydney? If that's the case, you must give a visit to DIBP Sydney or Parrammatta office to seek advise. 

As per my understanding, you need to apply for your kid from onshore as TR is only applied from within Australia. 

You need to produce following documents for your kid. 

Indian Passport
Birth Certificate 
Family Registration Tree showing your head of the family with your dependent on it. 
A one time fee of 1/3 of your TR fee , that's around 450 AUD
Form 1409 and Form 1022 

Get these documents ready and visit DIBP office. You will certainly get help . 

BTW congratulations mate


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

thank you so much for quick response, just last quick question, documents
Indian Passport
Birth Certificate 

do i need to have originals or xerox should be fine ?


----------



## Saadi (Sep 5, 2013)

maheshtiwari said:


> thank you so much for quick response, just last quick question, documents
> Indian Passport
> Birth Certificate
> 
> do i need to have originals or xerox should be fine ?


Since it is going to be a physical application like you have to get all forms printed and post it to Adelaide office. You can't submit coloured copies alone but attested copies (either coloured or b/w) must be accompanied with your application. 

Get Notarised copies of these docs mate. 

I would suggest to start preparing these docs on Akshaya Tritiya  Lucky charm mate :rockon:


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

thank you so much


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Saadi or some one please help stuck with one more thing, the documents needs to be attested or notarized, however the child is born overseas, how can i get get it attested from JP here or do i have to get it done from India and use those copies to apply visa from here or is there any other way that i can get it done without having original documents in my hands ?

and also how can we show Family Registration Tree, my daughters passport has names of both the parents in it, is that enough?
Thanks


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

can some one please help me out, senior expats please advise


----------



## maheshtiwari (Feb 17, 2016)

Saadi,
Could you please advise i would be thankful, my questions are in next comments




Saadi said:


> Mate I can see your at Sydney? If that's the case, you must give a visit to DIBP Sydney or Parrammatta office to seek advise.
> 
> As per my understanding, you need to apply for your kid from onshore as TR is only applied from within Australia.
> 
> ...


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Guys
I am on 485 visa and wants to apply my wife's 485 visa who is overseas now. She is pregnant at the moment. Can I lodge her visa now? Someone told me that DIBP will hold her visa and she has to take medical tests after delivery. I have searched internet but can't find any answer.
Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> Hi Guys
> I am on 485 visa and wants to apply my wife's 485 visa who is overseas now. She is pregnant at the moment. Can I lodge her visa now? Someone told me that DIBP will hold her visa and she has to take medical tests after delivery. I have searched internet but can't find any answer.
> Thanks


The department will not process her application unless she submits her medical tests reports

It's the applicant and the doctors who have to be comfortable in getting the medical tests done which include X-rays during pregnancy 

If you and the doctor are willing to get the medicals done, the department would process her application as any other normal application as soon as the medical tests report are uploaded
Cheers


----------

